# New in Dubai - looking to meet expats in Dubai Marina location



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

Just arrived in Dubai 2 weeks ago and would love to meet expats but also locals - as it seems quite challenging to meet here - SNIP
Thanks Dubai Marina location would be better.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Keep an eye out on the forum, there is usually a thread at least once a week when people meet up.

You might want to edit your post and remove your e-mail address from a public forum


----------



## mtara12 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi

I am in the same possition, I have just been trying to settle in with new work and getting all the admin stuff sorted but I am now getting a bit bored here. I live in JLT so just opposite marina

Do you want to meet up tomorrow or something? what are you up for doing? 

give me a shout on my e-mail maciej dot tarasiuk at gmail dot com - unfortunately this forum does not permit for the e-mail addresses to be written down properly.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys

As Ogri has said, a group of us meet up every weekend. A safe and fun way to meet cool people and expand your social circle! The thread for this weekend is already up - as long as you have posted 5 times, you'll be able to PM someone for a contact number so we can find you when you get there!


----------



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

*New in Dubai..*

Hi everyone - finally moved in Dubai Marina and looking to meet some expats to start networking but also hopefully make friends - interested to meet from all around the world people - very simple. Feel free to email me if you are seeking just the same - [email protected] thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dubaieuro said:


> Just arrived in Dubai 2 weeks ago and would love to meet expats but also locals - as it seems quite challenging to meet here - SNIP
> Thanks Dubai Marina location would be better.


I don't understand why people miss a thread that is continually on the first page every week saying nights out for this weekend...

It happens EVERY week!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dubaieuro said:


> Hi everyone - finally moved in Dubai Marina and looking to meet some expats to start networking but also hopefully make friends - interested to meet from all around the world people - very simple. Feel free to email me if you are seeking just the same - [email protected] thanks


Express your interest here. (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../13638-weekend-get-togethers-4th-5th-6th.html)

Read the post, contact one of the organisers and go enjoy yourself. They are ALWAYS good nights and everybody is ALWAYS made welcome.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

were in dubai marina, myself and my wife...


----------



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

Because you are smarter and you are SENIOR expat 





crazymazy1980 said:


> I don't understand why people miss a thread that is continually on the first page every week saying nights out for this weekend...
> 
> It happens EVERY week!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

senior? hahaha he's a baby...


----------

